# Halifax CC "free" €100 - any catch?



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2007)

*Re: Halifax cc application - they're very slow.*

Has anybody availed of the "free" €100 offer on new _Halifax CC _applications? If you are not switching cards but taking out a new one then presumably €40 goes on the card stamp duty but is there any other catch to getting a €60 (or €100 if you are switching to them and ditching an old card) for free?


----------



## IrishGunner (8 Oct 2007)

Was in with them at lunch time and they gave me the option of the €100 or the 6th months no interest took the latter

Not sure about stamp duty did not ask that


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

IrishGunner said:


> Not sure about stamp duty did not ask that


Well the €40 will certainly be payable one way or the other and more than once if you have more than one credit card at the same time in a single year.


----------



## GeneralZod (8 Oct 2007)

I assume they give you the €100 up front to make the offer a bit splashier and then they take €40 back from you on behalf of the revenue in April.


----------



## IrishGunner (8 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Well the €40 will certainly be payable one way or the other and more than once if you have more than one credit card at the same time in a single year.



what I meant is that not sure if they pay you €60 taken off the 40 charge

Said I would hear in 2 weeks lets just wait and see


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

I would imagine that they just give you the €100. I'm just saying that the *net result *is €60 if you don't switch lock stock and barrel to them for your _CC _and ditch any existing one that you have (e.g. I prefer to retain my _PTSB VISA _card for various reasons but wouldn't say no to a free €60 since I'm a big fan of taking free money from the banks wherever possible).


----------



## Carmel (9 Oct 2007)

Hi

I too am thinking of changing to the Halifax card and have just been reading through the terms and conditions on the website.  One item that caught my eye was their offer of a Card Protection Plan, 25e per year for single cover.

I rang up to enquire about this and they said that if you have it, they will cover up to 1700e if the card if used fraudulently (among other insurance type items).  If you don't have the plan you are not covered for fraudulent use.

I have a Bank of Ireland card at the moment and as far as I am aware am covered if the card if used fraudulently. I don't pay anything extra for this cover. This would put me off the Halifax offer.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Oct 2007)

Money for old rope charging €25 for card protection. You should be covered for fraud regardless of paying the cover charge. Let me guess they charge you the €25 by default?


----------



## Carmel (9 Oct 2007)

No, you have an option to buy it. I asked what would happen if you didn't have the CPP and the card was stolen and used fraudulently. I was told you wouldn't be covered.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Oct 2007)

I doubt that is actually true.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Oct 2007)

Me too - read the terms & conditions to see what is and is not covered in the event of fraudulent use.


----------



## serotoninsid (9 Oct 2007)

Just after applying online and noticed the card protection thing also.  Are they on firm ground in offering this as an additional fee-based service when its what any customer would expect from a service provider in any event?


----------



## laus99 (15 Oct 2007)

can anyone update us on this?
i can't find their t+c's on the internet.


----------



## gipimann (15 Oct 2007)

Terms and conditions for credit card [broken link removed]

See sections 7.2 & 7.3 for the terms relating to lost/stolen cards.


----------



## bond-007 (15 Oct 2007)

gipimann said:


> Terms and conditions for credit card [broken link removed]
> 
> See sections 7.2 & 7.3 for the terms relating to lost/stolen cards.


So what is the point in paying them €25 a year?


----------



## laus99 (15 Oct 2007)

*"Card Protection Plan* provides cover against the inconvenience of losing your card and /or other important items at home and abroad. One call to CPP and they will arrange to cancel all of your cards and when abroad they will provide assistance in obtaining replacement travel tickets and providing emergency cash. We offer four levels of cover for both you and your household. Click here to view the details of these policies and if you would like to add this to your account please indicate below the cover you would like. This product is provided by CPP Group Plc and is optional."


----------



## bond-007 (15 Oct 2007)

Basically they want €25 for making a few calls which most people would be fully capable of making themselves in order to cancel their cards. I suppose some people would be gullible enough to sign up.


----------



## Miles (15 Oct 2007)

Have applied myself for this offer today.

I confirmed that the €100 is paid into the CC account on the cards first purchase.


----------



## Carmel (16 Oct 2007)

Thanks for posting that info on the T & C in connection with the CCP. Just shows that the staff at the call centre don't really know the details.

I have just applied for the card too to get the 100e. 

I didn't see anything in the T & C about a limit on the time that you keep the card. So it looks like you could use it once, get your 100e and then close it down? 

I don't think I will do this but was just wondering if this was the case.........

C


----------



## ClubMan (16 Oct 2007)

I applied online for this card a while ago and got nothing in the post in spite of a call from them the other day telling me that I needed to send in additional info and that I would also get a letter about this. At least they stopped hassling me about an abortive application for their current account which I didn't follow through on. But only after they called me about 10 times and I kept telling them to stop.


----------



## Flax (17 Oct 2007)

Carmel said:


> Just shows that the staff at the call centre don't really know the details.



Surprise surprise!

I double and triple check anything a call centre worker tells me.

In most cases the call centre worker is wrong...


----------



## IrishGunner (19 Oct 2007)

Just got my Halifax cc & they gave me the 6 months option free and I want to change it to the free €100

They said they cannot do this and the only way I can do this is to cancel the card and reapply ?

Also I have to open up a current account to gain online access to view my account

Why did I not read the small print........


----------



## mimmi (19 Oct 2007)

I applied on-line and after a week or so got approval by post, just need to supply proof of ID etc - but now I have been overcome by a degree of inertia. I bank with AIB and do everthing on-line, so it would be a pain not to be able to see my cc account on-line and pay on-line. I do tend to pay my bill off each month, so while the free €100 would be nice, I'm not sure it's worth it for me. Maybe I'm not cut out to be a credit card tart, mind you if AIB do something to annoy me I might change my mind.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2007)

mimmi said:


> I applied on-line and after a week or so got approval by post, just need to supply proof of ID etc - but now I have been overcome by a degree of inertia.


So why not just take the _Halifax CC_ without switching and once you make a purchase with it you are €60 up (if you allow for the fact that €40 of your free €100 will eventually have to go on card stamp duty for the year)?


----------



## my2leftfeet (19 Oct 2007)

Clubman - "So why not just take the _Halifax CC_ without switching and once you make a purchase with it you are €60 up (if you allow for the fact that €40 of your free €100 will eventually have to go on card stamp duty for the year)?"

Exactly what I am doing.  will delight in getting €60 from Halifax.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2007)

Me too in all likelyhood.


----------



## GeneralZod (19 Oct 2007)

I've got one about 2 minutes walk away from me so I might as well wander down and get my free €60.


----------



## IrishGunner (8 Nov 2007)

Got my CC and was told that I can only view my transactions online if I open a current account so did this

Now told that you can only view the balance on your cc not the actual transactions ???

Fat lot of use that is for me

Is this correct ?


----------



## serotoninsid (8 Nov 2007)

IrishGunner said:


> Just got my Halifax cc & they gave me the 6 months option free and I want to change it to the free €100
> 
> They said they cannot do this and the only way I can do this is to cancel the card and reapply ?
> 
> ...


I was being given the the 6 months interest free deal when my card was being activated despite having clearly applied for the €100 deal. This only became clear once I asked her to confirm I was on the right deal - then she corrected it. Maybe i'm a natural cynic but probably standard practice?

I've overlapped in closing my old cc account and activating the new one - by 1 day.  Is this going to leave me paying double card tax?


----------

